# Jag Cat



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i was one of the lucky 3 to get a jaguar catfish (Liosomodoras oncinus) from Tony's gruop buy. Ben and i went to the airport and picked thesse guys up. They all looked awsome and healthy. Here are pics of my guy:


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked i want one . pm me how much you got one for let me know .


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

part of a gruop buy and we skooped them all.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

thats a sick looking fish... im jealous


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

dont be! the snakehead i droped off for you will turn out awsome!!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

so this is your BCaquaria account... thanks for the snakehead man


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking catfish you have. You do not see to many of those.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

It sure has a nice colour pattern to it , how big is it ? thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he was one of the smaller ones so id say 3ish inches. ben got a really fat and nice guy for his tank.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

agian all i did was deliver the snakehead. and yes snow these are pritty rare around here.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pete them be some awesome photos!

ill have to grab photos of my juicer! hahah


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cool cat. I remember Richard has a bunch too. I think he also get them from the same supplier as you guys. 

be warned... once you put driftwood in there, you will never see them as they hide a lot... At least that is what happen to Richard's cat. Use clay pot. I have a whole bunch of false jaguar cat which acts the same way as them. Only time to see them is when I put pellets in.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow that is sweet


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that is a pretty cool looking catfish. Never seen them before myself. Nice shot too of his smiling face Peter! Reminds me a bit of the grin on an aussie lung fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool catfish!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys glad u like him.


----------

